# DIY Spider Webs



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

I know a lot of people prefer using Web-shooters or melted glue or buy the cobwebs from the halloween stores - but i've found no greater satisfaction than my own Spider-webs that I create from a simple Cotton stuffed pillow. Call me crazy but I took two blocks of wood and hammered in a dozen nails into each of them to create Nail Combs, and i purchased a simple cotton pillow at walmart and opened up the inside and began stretching out the cotton with my makeshift Nail combs. After it thins out enough, I take a little black spray paint to them to give them a gray color and stretch them out even thinner. I've wrapped bodies up in them to be victims of a "giant spider", I've strewn it all around the walls and props inside, hanging from the ceiling, etc. And I've got to tell you - i get a hellova lot more web out of those cotton pillows than i ever do from the pre-made bags of spider web when it comes down to the bang for your buck. Try it out! Pictures soon!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great idea! Yes, pictures please.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like carding sheep's wool, only with a pillow


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat idea, though I'm wondering - are these really 'cotton'? Cotton generally isn't terribly 'stretchy' ... pull on a cotton ball and see what I mean. A lot of pillows have a polyester 'fiberfill' stuffing, which would be similar, if not the exact same, as the Halloween cobwebs. You might even find a large bag of fiberfill in the crafts section for cheaper than you could buy a pillow.

Either way, I think you're on to something here...pound for pound, or web for web, it's probably much better to buy a pillow, or generic stuffing bag worth of web vs the small bags which show up around October.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I like to change my pillows regularly (I'm a bit obsessive about this) so i save the old ones just for stuff like this


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We use a *lot* of webbing--I'll have to try this. I even have a wool picker that I could try (no--not wool cards. A swinging cradle thing with lots of long curved nails. I go medieval on my wool


----------

